# Buzzards and Wild Hogs?????



## mlandrum

Last year we were challenged with a question that ask, "Will Buzzards eat a DEAD Wild Hog", That question ended with DOUBT cause so many hogs lay by the road and NO buzzards eat them? Well this morning one got killed here by the house and this is what it looks like this afternoon!!!!!!http://


----------



## Nicodemus

Some folks say they won`t eat dillers either, but they will. They`ll eat anything. Buzzards ain`t noted for bein` real particular about their menu.


----------



## dawg2

They prefer herbivores, but will eat any dead animal.


----------



## 76 Maverick

saw about 10 of em on a hog on the way into hannahatchee this past weekend. we passed the hog again 3 hrs later and its stomach and guts were gone.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

I heard they would not touch a coyote.


----------



## weekender

good evidence pic, they look like they like that one


----------



## AliBubba

I have experienced vultures cleaning hogs to the bone in a few hours at Cumberland Island.


----------



## georgia_home

imho: the only part of a hog that wont be eaten is the intestines.

i could be wrong, but based on my casual observations... aside from bones, that is the only part of a dead hog left after a few weeks. heck... there are still traces on the ground of the last hog kill, and that was 11 months ago... with deer, 3 hours after gutting, all was gone...


----------



## arrendale8105

Yep they'll eat them.  Its strange to see one hit by a vehicle though.  Around here we have more hogs than we can handle and i've yet to every seen one hit by a vehicle on the road or heard of it happening.


----------



## gsubo

Buzzards wont eat other buzzards..thats about it I believe.


----------



## BBowman

Come to think of it I have seen coyotes lay on side of the ditch for weeks and buzzards never touch them.  I have seen dead dogs with buzzards on them but the coyotes are left to rot. Enquiring minds want to know. Hmmmm.


----------



## mlandrum

Now That there would make a GOOD STUDY!!!!! "  YOTE VS HOG"


----------



## Forest Grump

arrendale8105 said:


> Yep they'll eat them.  Its strange to see one hit by a vehicle though.  Around here we have more hogs than we can handle and i've yet to every seen one hit by a vehicle on the road or heard of it happening.



I've hit one (bout 200 lbs worth) right in front of one of my hunting clubs, of all places; almost hit a few others over the years. Since they don't chase one another around like deer do, people do not hit them as often, but if you do, he's low & solid, so he'll get up under you, get you loose, & put cha in the wall!

Vultures have no qualms about eating them at our place.


----------



## Jester896

arrendale8105 said:


> Yep they'll eat them.  Its strange to see one hit by a vehicle though.  Around here we have more hogs than we can handle and i've yet to every seen one hit by a vehicle on the road or heard of it happening.



 you should get out more



Forest Grump said:


> he's low & solid, so he'll get up under you, get you loose, & put cha in the wall!


----------



## crowslayer

if its dead a buzzard will eat it, i have seen live buzzards eat dead buzzards!


----------



## Chase4556

I've watched coyotes, hogs, 'dillos, raccoons and deer(entrails obviously) be picked clean by buzzards.

Only think I have not seen is a buzzard eating another buzzard, but right above me ^^ crowslayer says they do. So... is there an animal a buzzard won't eat? The question continues.


----------



## benosmose

I got to say i dont think they will eat other buzzards seen them peck at yotes eyes and butt not sure they like them think its all about how easy they can get to it through the skin.


----------



## BBowman

I've seen a few black panthers laying in the ditches on side of the interstate but no buzzards were eating them.


----------

